# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  K1a4a1 and Morocco ?

## kiks

Information about haplogroup K1a4a1 in Morocco?

----------


## kingjohn

> Information about haplogroup K1a4a1 in Morocco?


it looks mainly european to me( even found in ancient european remains)  :Thinking: 

https://www.yfull.com/mtree/K1a4a1/

http://www.ianlogan.co.uk/sequences_..._sequences.htm


p.s
how it made it to morocco is interesting 
could be a back migration through the straits of gibraltar from iberia  :Thinking:

----------


## Moi-même

There was a few K1a4a1 fond among Neolithic graves in Ireland sooner this year. So you can expect the spread of this haplogroup to be linked to European or Anatolian Neolithic. As for your case specifically, it could be anytime from Neolithic to very close to present, coming either from Iberic Peninsula or all the way from Near East or Middle East. It takes only one woman.

----------

